# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Tyler Brennan

## Perdita

Neighbours has revealed the actor due to play Mark Brennan's younger brother.

Travis Burns will play Mark's (Scott McGregor) brother Tyler and is due to debut on Australian screens in February.

Scott McGregor and Travis Burns
Â© FremantleMedia
Scott McGregor and Travis Burns

23-year-old Burns is from Bacchus Marsh, Victoria and has already kick-started an acting and modelling career.

Neighbours marks his first Australian television role, after appearing in The CW series SAF3 last year.

Burns said that the name of his character is coincidentally the name of his six-year-old nephew, saying: "It felt like an omen when I was told the name of the character and my nephew is convinced the role is based on him."

In an interview with Digital Spy in June, McGregor admitted that it would be good to meet some of Mark's family.

"I think it'd be really nice if we could meet some members of his family in the future," he explained. "Maybe it's something I'll speak to the writers about."

----------

badirene (03-11-2014), Dazzle (03-11-2014), lizann (03-11-2014), TaintedLove (03-11-2014), tammyy2j (03-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

i see the hot sexy resemblance

----------

anna..xo (04-11-2014), Dazzle (04-11-2014), tammyy2j (04-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Could he be a new love interest for Imogen?

----------


## gillyH1981

> Could he be a new love interest for Imogen?


Imogen and Daniel share a kiss, so wouldn't surprise me if Daniel & Amber split up and Daniel and Imogen get together. Tyler is more Paige's age than Imogen's.

----------


## lellygurl

He reminds me of Mason... he could be a love interest for Imogen... ? Or, when Imogen and Daniel share the kiss, maybe for Amber? Interesting!  :Smile:

----------


## gillyH1981

> He reminds me of Mason... he could be a love interest for Imogen... ? Or, when Imogen and Daniel share the kiss, maybe for Amber? Interesting!


Looks like Tyler will be a new love interest for Paige.

Jenna Rosenow works better on her own when her character isn't paired with anymore. 

think Daniel & Imogen will end up getting together. Amber will obviously find out about Daniel & Imogen's kiss.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Looks like Tyler will be a new love interest for Paige.
> 
> Jenna Rosenow works better on her own when her character isn't paired with anymore. 
> 
> think Daniel & Imogen will end up getting together. Amber will obviously find out about Daniel & Imogen's kiss.


I can't see Paige and Tyler together.  Mark's brother?!  I suppose they could meet not knowing until later.  

I still like Amber and Daniel together.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours producer Jason Herbison has hinted that the soap will see new characters from the Brennan family in 2015.

He spoke about the forthcoming addition of Tyler Brennan and also suggested that new characters could join him next year.

Scott McGregor and Travis Burns
Â© FremantleMedia
Scott McGregor and Travis Burns play on-screen brothers Mark and Tyler Brennan

Speaking to Soap Extra, Herbison discussed Tyler's upcoming introduction, saying: "Tyler Brennan will make his first appearance this year.

"He's a bit of a bad boy and he comes to Erinsborough to reconnect with [his brother] Mark."

He added: "He soon lands in a lot of trouble, which will put him at odds with his brother."

Herbison then hinted that more Brennan family members will be joining the show.

Scott McGregor as Mark Brennan, James Mason as Chris Pappas & Meyne Wyatt as Nate Kinski in new Neighbours titles
Â© FremantleMedia Ltd
Travis Burns as Tyler Brennan in new Neighbours titles

"Possibly, later on in the year, we're looking to bring in other members of the Brennan family. It's going to be a big year for them!"

Neighbours star Ariel Kaplan recently discussed her romance with co-star Harley Bonner for the first time.

Neighbours will return to screens on January 5, 2015.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours newcomer Tyler Brennan will arrive on Ramsay Street later this month and immediately make his presence known. 

As previously announced, Tyler - played by Travis Burns - is the younger brother of Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) and will arrive in Erinsborough looking for his sibling.

Tyler doesn't initially make the best impression on his new neighbours after an attempt to help Imogen Willis (Ariel Kaplan) lands him in trouble with the police.

After facing fresh heartbreak over Amber's decision to reunite with Daniel, Imogen vows to be more free-spirited and heads out to a toga party.

As the night goes on, Imogen gets progressively drunk and after all her friends leave, she is left passed out on the floor.

Waking up the next day, a disorientated Imogen meets Tyler, who is keen to help her get home safely. Barefoot and hungover, it is clear Imogen is in no fit state to walk home and so Tyler lifts her up and puts her on his motorbike.

Tyler picks Imogen up.
Â© Channel 5
Tyler picks Imogen up.

Tyler carries Imogen home
Â© Channel 5
Tyler carries Imogen home

Arriving back at her house, Imogen falls off the bike, hitting her head in the process. Imogen is then left to face the music as her father Brad and brother Josh question her whereabouts all night and also the bruise on her head.

The finger is quickly pointed at the 'stranger' who brought Imogen home on a motorbike, as a concerned Brad, Josh and Daniel are suspicious that he may have taken advantage of Imogen when she was drunk.

Although Imogen assures them otherwise, Daniel and Paige can't help but confront Tyler when they see him later. As the fight gets out of hand, they all end up in police custody...

Neighbours airs these scenes Monday February 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## lellygurl

> Neighbours producer Jason Herbison has hinted that the soap will see new characters from the Brennan family in 2015.
> 
> He spoke about the forthcoming addition of Tyler Brennan and also suggested that new characters could join him next year.
> 
> Scott McGregor and Travis Burns
> Â© FremantleMedia
> Scott McGregor and Travis Burns play on-screen brothers Mark and Tyler Brennan
> 
> Speaking to Soap Extra, Herbison discussed Tyler's upcoming introduction, saying: "Tyler Brennan will make his first appearance this year.
> ...


Does this Brennan comment about more of their family coming along, scream wedding?  Or maybe their dad comes to town?

----------


## lellygurl

> Neighbours producer Jason Herbison has hinted that the soap will see new characters from the Brennan family in 2015.
> 
> He spoke about the forthcoming addition of Tyler Brennan and also suggested that new characters could join him next year.
> 
> Scott McGregor and Travis Burns
> Â© FremantleMedia
> Scott McGregor and Travis Burns play on-screen brothers Mark and Tyler Brennan
> 
> Speaking to Soap Extra, Herbison discussed Tyler's upcoming introduction, saying: "Tyler Brennan will make his first appearance this year.
> ...


Does this Brennan comment about more of their family coming along, scream wedding?  Or maybe their dad comes to town?

----------


## gillyH1981

*Stripped back
Tyler opens the door to a new relationship with Imogen.*

She may be focused on her future but that doesn't mean Imogen can't have a little fun in the present! 

With hunky Tyler (Travis Burns) in town for good, he asks Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) to hang out. She's happy to but has no intention of taking things any further.

Paige (Olympia Valance), however, thinks there should be more to their relationship. With this in mind, she throws an impromptu pool party and invites the could-be couple. 

Imogen tries to convince Paige that Tyler isn't her type. In fact, she thinks he's better suited to Paige. Hmmm, could this be because Imogen is still carrying a torch for Daniel (Tim Phillipps)?

"If Imogen came out with her feelings for Daniel early on, it would've been a lot better," Ariel, 20, explains. "She's denying it."

Undeterred, Paige tracks down Tyler and advises him to get to know Imogen better.

The pair chat and Imogen feels encouraged by the conversation - after all, she knows Daniel is off-limits while dating Amber (Jenna Rosenow).

"She'd love to get over him," Ariel tells Soap Extra. "She really wants Daniel but she also doesn't want her best friends heart broken." 

Just as Imogen and Tyler begin to bond, Tyler gets dragged to work by Dimato (David Serafin).

Tyler's buzz about earning some cash soon wears off when he realises the work he's doing is dodgy: the car he's told to strip belongs to Imogen. Will he go through with it?


*Source: Soap Extra 12th February 2015*

----------

louisa (23-02-2015)

----------


## louisa

I hope he doesn't.

----------


## lizann

so he gets with imogen and paige

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Tyler Brennan will find himself in serious danger later this month following more trouble with dangerous Dennis Dimato.

Tyler (Travis Burns) will agree to help the police bring down Dimato's dodgy operation once and for all, but the plan soon goes drastically wrong. 

Having urged Paige to stay out of the mess, everything starts to backfire for Tyler when Dimato materialises unexpectedly, meaning that Tyler has no choice but to abandon the safety net of his brother's protection to avoid his scheme being uncovered. 

However, Dimato is furious when he learns that he has been betrayed and an explosive showdown soon ensues, as Tyler starts to fear for his life.

Upon learning that Tyler has gone missing, Brennan's anger turns to concern when he finds Tyler's phone on the road and realises his brother may be in real danger. 

With the clock ticking, Paige is forced to own up to her involvement in the scam in the hope that they can find Tyler safely. Will they be able to get to him before it's too late?

Mark and Tyler's plan backfires 
Â© Channel 5
Mark and Tyler's plan backfires

Tyler is in danger
Â© Channel 5
Tyler is in danger

Can anyone help Tyler?
Â© Channel 5
Can anyone help Tyler?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, July 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel

----------


## Perdita

Tyler's embarrassing mistakes don't end there, as he also finds himself making a move on his brother's girlfriend Paige Smith. 

Tyler (Travis Burns) started to develop real feelings for Paige amid their fake relationship earlier in the year, but she later left him heartbroken when she rekindled her romance with Mark.

Paige and Tyler are pleased their plan has worked
Â© Channel 5
Paige and Tyler are pleased their plan has worked

However, the latest drama for the pair kicks off when Tyler realises that he is liable for the break-in at the garage due to the fact that Ben Kirk didn't lock it up properly.

Luckily for him, Paige comes up with the clever idea to track down the stolen goods and full of relief, Tyler gets caught up in the moment and impulsively kisses her. 

Shocked, Paige pulls away and accuses him of having feelings for her, but Tyler argues back, admitting that he only kissed her because she's been giving the impression she likes him.

Although Paige denies having feelings for Tyler, she starts to view the situation differently after a conversation with her sister Amber, who admits that she is a naturally flirty person.

Amber's words force Paige to consider that she may have given Tyler the wrong impression after all, but will she come clean to Mark over what happened?

Tyler kisses Paige
Â© Channel 5
Tyler kisses Paige

Tyler's actions shock Paige
Â© Channel 5
Tyler's actions shock Paige

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, October 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015), ILTPandN (26-09-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

Poor Tyler  :Sad:  

It sounds like Paige rebuffs him....and what will Mark say if/when he finds out?!

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

The photos show Paige as being horrified Tyler kissed her.  I hope they don't end up together.

----------

ILTPandN (28-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> The photos show Paige as being horrified Tyler kissed her.  I hope they don't end up together.


In a few weeks, Paige has doubts about her relationship with Mark. Tyler sabotages Mark's plan to ask Paige to move in and since Daniel moves out of the penthouse, Tyler comes up with a plan and Daniel moves in.

----------


## ILTPandN

I wonder if Amy and Jimmy move in with Paul if Daniel moves out?  

Would Daniel moving in make any difference as to whether or not Paige moves in?  I don't suppose Daniel would be sharing Mark's room....which I guess Paige would do if she moved in.

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> I wonder if Amy and Jimmy move in with Paul if Daniel moves out?  
> 
> Would Daniel moving in make any difference as to whether or not Paige moves in?  I don't suppose Daniel would be sharing Mark's room....which I guess Paige would do if she moved in.


Paige mentions to Tyler that Mark is looking for another housemate to help pay rent. 

Tyler finds out that Mark is going to ask Paige to move in, so he lies to Paige and tell her that Mark is not serious about her and not to get her hopes up with him. He then comes up with the plan for Daniel to move in.

----------


## Dazzle

I posted a few months ago that hopefully Mark would go easier on Tyler when he found out about Russell's abuse.  Now I've seen those scenes I'm sure that'll be the case, but I'm a bit disappointed he didn't apologise for being so hard on Tyler.  Mark told Aaron how guilty he felt about it, but I'd have liked a scene where Mark apologised personally to Tyler for treating him so severely.

I don't think I've missed any scenes.

----------

badirene (29-09-2015), binky321 (29-09-2015), ILTPandN (29-09-2015)

----------


## binky321

I agree I think that was what was missing from the abuse reveal Mark admitted he judged him harshly even to Paige but we didn't see him say  it to Tyler

----------

badirene (29-09-2015), Dazzle (29-09-2015), ILTPandN (29-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

Behind the scenes of the fire

----------


## eni294

​Neighbours mechanic Tyler Brennan has left the criminal world well and truly behind him - but it won't be for long if Travis Burns gets his wish.

The popular actor has admitted that he wants Tyler to turn bad again, mirroring the early storylines which saw him involved in an illegal car ring.

"Because I haven't been so busy, I've been like: 'What would Tyler want to get involved in?' and I thought back to when I first got here and I was a bad boy," Burns told Couchtime.

"Now half way through, a year later, I'm a little bit of a softy - a warm-hearted guy. I want to see him get bad again. Let him do bad stuff! Send him to jail!"

Tyler's upcoming storylines will see him get involved in the ongoing mystery over the identity of newcomer 'John Doe', who's played by former Home and Away​ actor Andrew Morley.

He'll also once again be dealing with Piper Willis's crush on him, but whether she has any hope of bagging the older guy remains to be seen.

Burns added: "There's a lot coming up with me, Paige and John Doe. We try and figure out who he is and where he came from. It's quite an interesting storyline there.

"And for Piper, we'll have to see what Tyler decides!"

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...urn-bad-again/

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), Pantherboy (18-04-2016), Summer8 (19-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

http://www.snappytv.com/tc/1744766/824947

You can watch Travis with the above link. Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Tyler reveals that he may have caused the Lassiters blast.
Framed for the deadly Lassiters explosion, Paul has been desperate to clear his name. The once powerful business mogul is out on bail but keen to find out who really tampered with the boiler.
Having had evidence planted in his briefcase and the woman he asked to cause trouble at Lassiters refusing to testify, Paul (Stefan Dennis) has little hope of proving his innocence. As if thatâs not dire enough, one wrong move is about to make things go from bad to worse.
That is, until another Ramsay Street local reveals they might have had something to do with the disaster. Tyler (Travis Burns) has been trying to avoid Piperâs (Mavournee Hazel) since Joshâs (Harley Bonner) death in the explosion, believing himself to be responsible
When Piper reaches out to her former crush for driving lessons he says no but feeling bad about letting her down he agrees to attend Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) and Danielâs (Tim Phillipps) wedding with her.
Piper becomes emotional during the speeches at the wedding and turns to Tyler for some comfort but he once again rejects her. Frustrated and hurt by his behaviour, Piper confronts him only to hear the surprising revelation that he thinks Joshâs death is his fault.
Piper is heartbroken by Tylerâs revelation and Mark (Scott McGregor) is disappointed his brother didnât come forward earlier but starts investigating. While Tylerâs loved onees are shocked by his news, the confession is a source of hope for Paul. He is once again shattered when Tyler is cleared of any wrongdoing. However Paulâs newly arrived niece Madison (Sarah Ellen) encourages Paul not to give up and he continues his search.
That is, until Julie takes out her grief over Tomâs possible death on Paul. As she lashes out at him he tries to remind her there may be other suspects involved and tries to comfort her by gently putting his arm on her shoulder.
Disgusted by this, Julie reports Paul for harrassment and Paulâs bail conditions are tightened. He is forced to wear an ankle tracker and stay within the motelâs grounds, which hampers his efforts to investigate.
Mark makes it clear that the investigation is strictly police business but when he leaves his police notebook lying around at the motel during his visit with Steph (Carla Bonner) Paul takes the chance to search for a clue. What does he find out?


_TV Soap_

----------

binky321 (21-04-2016), Dazzle (21-04-2016), Pantherboy (22-04-2016), Summer8 (23-04-2016), Vikki (21-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

Who does think that Tyler Brennan caused/is responible for the explosion?*

If you think Tyler  is responsible for the explosion please use the 'thanks' option to give your vote!

----------


## Siobhan

Eni

Can you set up a new thread with a poll instead? People can vote and comment on it.. I can merge this with the already open one (you can only have a poll with new thread).. let me know when it is done..

thanks

----------


## eni294

> Eni
> 
> Can you set up a new thread with a poll instead? People can vote and comment on it.. I can merge this with the already open one (you can only have a poll with new thread).. let me know when it is done..
> 
> thanks


 Hi Siobhan,

To be fair I sent you a few emails asking for help with opening a thread with a poll. Your first reply was that you did not remember how to do it. Then when I asked again you gave me some info and I replied that it does not work. Then again you gave me the same instructions with the same outcome. 

I would be happy to do it properly. But it does not seem I am able to do it.

----------


## Siobhan

I don't think there is any rules about Polls i.e that you have to have so many posts. It is right at the end of the page when you open a new thread. Checkbox saying "add a poll".

PM me the poll you want and I will add it, then merge all the threads

----------

Perdita (12-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Is he still working at the garage?  Missed some episodes and donÂ´t seem to have seen him around

----------


## kaz21

Lucas gave him, his job back.

----------

Perdita (01-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Lucas gave him, his job back.


Thank you.  I wish there was an omnibus edition like there was on 5* some years ago ... managed to get up to speed then with stuff I have missed  ..

----------


## PennyMartin

> Is he still working at the garage?  Missed some episodes and donÂ´t seem to have seen him around


I've actually noticed that Tyler has essentially become a background character. It's all about Piper and then Tyler is secondary. I hope he starts to get some more air time because he really hasn't been involved in much this year.

----------

kaz21 (01-04-2017)

----------


## kaz21

> Thank you.  I wish there was an omnibus edition like there was on 5* some years ago ... managed to get up to speed then with stuff I have missed  ..


They were playing the episodes on my5 (ch54 freeview) this morning. From 9am.

----------

Perdita (01-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> They were playing the episodes on my5 (ch54 freeview) this morning. From 9am.


Thank you, is 175 on my system (old sky digibox)  but will see if I can catch it in future  :Smile:

----------

kaz21 (01-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. Travis Burns (Tyler) married Emma Lane (Courtney) on Saturday:


*Neighbours star Travis Burns marries fiancÃ© Emma Lane after a year-long engagement

But is he leaving the soap?*

_Naighbours_ stars Travis Burns (who plays Tyler Brennan) and Emma Lane (who has played guest character Courtney Grixti) tied the knot in real life yesterday (December 16), after a year-long engagement.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcycShVlxIS/

Posting a photo of their happy day on Instagram, Travis captioned the snap "Mr & Mrs Burns", along with the heart emoji (of course) and the rather memorable wedding hashtag "#emmagotburned".

According to the Herald Sun, the couple exchanged their vows at Baie Wines on the Bellarine Peninsula in Melbourne.

Travis and Emma were also joined by some of their _Neighbours_ co-stars for the ceremony, including Lilly van der Meer (who plays Xanthe Canning) and Mavournee Hazel (Piper Willis) who were snapped with the groom showing off his man bun-free hair.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BczGdNVgAv6/

"This ladies and gentlemen, marks the day that @mrtravisburns not only cut off his notorious man bun, but married the love of his life. @emmavictorialane," Lilly posted on Instagram.

"Congratulations power couple. I love you. #emmagotburned."

Travis' marriage comes as rumours that Tyler Brennan is set to bow out from Ramsay Street continue to circulate and the fact the Travis' new wife Emma is based in the US hasn't exactly helped to stop them.

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/46/...wuuenq-4-1.jpg

But rest assured Neighbours fans as Travis himself confirmed that Tyler isn't going anywhere just yet.

When asked by a fan to please confirm that the rumours he's leaving the soap are not true, Travis did just that by responding simply: "Not true!"

*Digital Spy* also reached out for comment on whether Travis is sticking with the soap, and _Neighbours_ replied: "We don't comment on casts' contractual arrangements."

Travis' character Tyler has gone through some pretty big storylines since joining the cast in 2015.

Earlier this year, he discovered that his abusive dad Russel wasn't his biological father, while he was most recently caught up in the whodunnit surrounding Hamish Roche's murder.

_Neighbours_ is off air until January now for its Christmas break, but will continue weekdays on Channel 5 in 2018.


A couple more photos:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcypaeXlLAH/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcyiZByBhdk/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbwBBpLlMQb/


DailyMail post with some more/different photos:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Lane-wed.html

----------

MellBee (17-12-2017), Ruffed_lemur (18-12-2017), TaintedLove (22-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who is the guy who wants Tyler is spy and cheat with his wife? He could have picked anyone why Tyler? 

Is it Tyler who delivered the killer blow to Hamish?

----------


## kaz21

It’s a guy in prison, who Mark put away. So prob revenge plot.  He hit Hamish but I don’t think he killed him.

----------

tammyy2j (01-02-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is his exit prison?

----------

Pantherboy (15-02-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

In the 18/12 IV says he is staying but his Wiki page reads that his last scenes air this month. :Ponder:

----------

Pantherboy (15-02-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Maybe Travis changed his mind, as his wife is based in USA.

----------

Pantherboy (15-02-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is his exit prison?


It seems it will be his exit story. The following was mentioned at the end of a digitalspy article the other day:

"Travis Burns has now left the cast of Neighbours, but his exit doesn't air until later this month â meaning that we've got a couple of weeks still to come from Tyler."

This is the whole article:

*Neighbours star Mavournee Hazel admits she's "devastated" over Tyler and Piper splitting up*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-piper-ending/

----------

tammyy2j (17-02-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

Isnt there still a twist to come? Maybe he gets killed in prison just as the real killer is found? Or the real killer is found and he gets out and then dies. Or maybe Hamish killed himself and that will be found out and Tyler dies?

I just thought I remember them saying theres still twists to the story.

Either way if he has left I think it will be due to dieing. Maybe they run a witness protection storyline in case he comes back in the future?

----------


## kaz21

I’m disappointed with the story. I hope your right about the twists, will be better.

----------

lellygurl (17-02-2018), tammyy2j (17-02-2018)

----------


## Aussiebob

I am thinking that Phillip Banks has something to do with the death.

My thinking is he had Adrian Snyder kill Hamish and frame Tyler to get him in prison, so Phillip Banks could get revenge on Mark for sending him to the big house. 

Banks then gets to Tyker in jail and Tylers innocence is revealed once he is dead, this setting up Tyler’s exit from the show.

Just my thinking in an over active imagination lol

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I do hope Tyler doesn't die!  That would be horrible.  I would think they'll just phase out the prison scenes, as is often the case.  I think Tyler did kill Hamish, but not intentionally.  You can't expect someone to survive after being bashed on the head though.

----------

tammyy2j (17-02-2018)

----------


## pudpullertm

would be better than the current story of the mishti ignoring proper crimes and being able to see when people are thinking they are going to commit a crime its all so columbo its getting ridiculous her whole investigation into hamish death was based on her reading the script not realistic at all

----------


## pudpullertm

the part i dont like is him not knowing if he did it bull either he killed him or he didnt there is too much we aint got a clue from the writers

----------


## Aussieguy

> I am thinking that Phillip Banks has something to do with the death.
> 
> My thinking is he had Adrian Snyder kill Hamish and frame Tyler to get him in prison, so Phillip Banks could get revenge on Mark for sending him to the big house. 
> 
> Banks then gets to Tyker in jail and Tylers innocence is revealed once he is dead, this setting up Tylerâs exit from the show.
> 
> Just my thinking in an over active imagination lol


Interesting theory and certainly possible. I just hope that we find out for sure who killed Hamish. Also hope they don't kill off Tyler - so it leaves the door open if the actor wants to return.

----------

kaz21 (17-02-2018), Pantherboy (17-02-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> the part i dont like is him not knowing if he did it bull either he killed him or he didnt there is too much we aint got a clue from the writers


It's just like real life.  There are often loose ends.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> would be better than the current story of the mishti ignoring proper crimes and being able to see when people are thinking they are going to commit a crime its all so columbo its getting ridiculous her whole investigation into hamish death was based on her reading the script not realistic at all


No, it wouldn't be better.

----------


## pudpullertm

> No, it wouldn't be better.


So her constantly judging her friends and family and everytime she opens her mouth you think am I being questioned here are you questioning me about why I made a cup of tea because if I chose coffee I did the murder.
And why would her friends even talk to her when she's an executioner living next door. But how the hell did she instinctively know the computers had Been fiddled is she a computer expert her current story Is finding out why a person EMPLOYS Somebody AUTOMATICALLY KNOWING A CRIME HAS BEEN COMMITTED. COLUMBO NEVER TURNED UP BEFORE THE CRIME WAS COMMITTED BUT SHE DOES AND HAS SOLVED IT BEFORE SHE GETS THERE IT'S BORING. and so unrealistic it's silly

----------


## pudpullertm

its funny about how she knows everyone who has done wrong under duress but ignores when she has done wrong under duress. the writers of neighbours ignore stuff till they get bored and the rewrite stuff from years ago.
Mishti befriends Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson) and they buy a local gym together. While arguing with Leo, Mishti gets into her car and reverses into Tyler. She goes briefly goes into shock, while Tyler is left with severe bruising. Mishti reveals to Leo that she was once engaged to a fellow police officer named Xander, who was run down and killed during an RBT patrol, and the driver responsible escaped justice. Shane later tells Dipi that shortly after Xander's death, he found Mishti smashing up the house and threatening to get justice for Xander. He stopped her from leaving with her service weapon, and how has she not been round all the residents houses to find out why every one of them has been caught having sex with the door left wide open. latest one was ben and xnathe when teresa just walked in the house as the front door was unlocked and open and then walked in xanthes BEDROOM like thats what people just do. this story line is so recycled its stupid if you knew a friend who had been caught having sex by someone you would make damn sure no one walked in on you unless you liked that sort of thing

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> So her constantly judging her friends and family and everytime she opens her mouth you think am I being questioned here are you questioning me about why I made a cup of tea because if I chose coffee I did the murder.
> And why would her friends even talk to her when she's an executioner living next door. But how the hell did she instinctively know the computers had Been fiddled is she a computer expert her current story Is finding out why a person EMPLOYS Somebody AUTOMATICALLY KNOWING A CRIME HAS BEEN COMMITTED. COLUMBO NEVER TURNED UP BEFORE THE CRIME WAS COMMITTED BUT SHE DOES AND HAS SOLVED IT BEFORE SHE GETS THERE IT'S BORING. and so unrealistic it's silly


It's still better than killing off Tyler.  I'd like him to be able to come back.

----------

kaz21 (18-02-2018), Pantherboy (18-02-2018), Perdita (18-02-2018)

----------


## pudpullertm

i meant in terms of loose ends resolving the who killed hamish i dont want them to kill of tyler any story line would be better than he went prison for 20 years the end.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours fans call for Tyler Brennan return twist after his sad exit.
Is it really the last we've seen of 'Typer'?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...eturn-demands/


And Nowtolove.com.au article on Tyler's best moments on _Neighbours_:


*Neighbours' Tylerâs best moments.

As Tyler waves goodbye to Ramsay Street we look back on his most memorable scenes.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-moments-45338

Lovable bad boy Tyler always seemed to find himself in trouble. Whether it was with one of the Willis sisters or getting caught up in crime, Tyler had his fair share of Ramsay Street drama. 

Now the youngest Brennan brother has farewelled Erinsborough to serve prison in Adelaide. 

To say goodbye, we look back at Tyler's best moments.

*Tyler arrives, 2015:* He made his entrance like a knight in shining armour. Tyler (Travis Burns) rode into town on his motorbike and found Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) drunk at a uni party. Seeing her in distress Tyler carried her to his motorbike and dropped her off at her home in Ramsay Street.

*Tyler is arrested by his brother, 2015*: While working at the garage Tyler got caught up with dodgy businessman Dimato (David Serafin). The conman manipulated Tyler into his criminal activity. When Tyler finally came clean to Mark (Scott McGregor) the policeman marched his youngest brother straight down to the police station.

*Mark uses Tyler to trap Dimato, 2015:* Mark came up with a plan to trap Dimato using the help of both Paige (Olympia Valance) and Tyler but it went horribly wrong. Dimato quickly realised that something fishy was going on and his henchman grabbed Tyler. They pushed him into a van but luckily the police arrived in time to save Tyler.

*Piper kisses Tyler, 2016:* They'd been hanging out for a while when Piper (Mavournee Hazel) realised she was in love with Tyler. The teen kissed him first leaving him shocked. Tyler tried to stop the romance in its tracks, worried he was too old for Piper.

*Tyler hooks up with Paige, 2016*: After breaking up with Piper, Tyler found a distraction with Paige who was also trying to move on from heartbreak. Tyler and Paige began a friends with benefits relationship. Piper was devastated and took revenge by publicly sharing security cam footage from one of Tyler and Paige's hook ups.

*Tyler and Piper are officially together, 2016*: During Brad (Kip Gamblin) and Lauren's (Kate Kendall) wedding Tyler and Piper realised they are in love and can't fight it anymore. They decided to be together regardless of what their families think. They left the wedding and would later go all the way for the first time.

*Tyler meets Hamish, 2017*: After finding out he is not biologically a Brennan, Tyler met his biological father Hamish (Sean Taylor). But it was all too good to be true. Hamish was a conman who wanted to fleece Tyler of the boat he inherited. However the boat was faulty and couldn't be used without a mechanic on board. So Hamish manipulated Tyler into wanting to sail away with him. When Tyler found out the truth he struck Hamish with a garden gnome and Hamish later died.

*Tyler confesses to killing Hamish, 2017:* When Tyler found out the truth, he struck Hamish with a garden gnome. The following morning Hamish was found dead in the Canning's backyard spa. There was a search for the killer but with all suspects having alibis, Piper realised the only logical answer was that Tyler was responsible. So on Christmas Day, Tyler handed himself into the police and confessed all.

*Tyler and Piper go on the run, 2018*: By this point Tyler was facing murder charges and almost certainly going to jail. But Tyler was facing danger in prison in the form of vengeful inmate Philip Banks. Fearing for her lover's life and unable to face a future without him Piper planned their great escape. However police soon found out what was going on and the pair fled to the rooftop where they were eventually caught.

*Tyler faces court, 2018*: After his failed attempt to run away Tyler took the stand. He pleaded guilty and despite Toadie (Ryan Moloney) making a plea for leniency Tyler was slapped with 20 years jail, 10 non-parole. Once in jail Tyler broke up with Piper leaving her heartbroken. And fearing Banks' wrath, Tyler applied for a prison transfer and was sent to an Adelaide jail.

----------

MellBee (01-03-2018), tammyy2j (01-03-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Tyler kill his father?

----------


## indigodance

> Did Tyler kill his father?


I don't think he did .... I am hoping once Paige has gone so he can stop sulking .... his police training might kick in to hunt down some new clues.  Tyler could do the odd Skype shot like Callum does .... not a big deal.

But I can't believe what an airhead piper turned into ... and she still won't accept her part to play in the destructive influence she had on the relationship.

I don't think Tyler would have dumped her if she had shown some inner strength to stand by him and wait rather than her usual tactic to run away (How many times have we revisited this story with what ever boyfriend she has).

----------


## vampted

I keep wondering if they will turn the spa back on and discover an electrical fault or something to prove his innocence

----------


## Aussieguy

> I keep wondering if they will turn the spa back on and discover an electrical fault or something to prove his innocence


With forensic science these days you would think they would know exactly how he died. But it's Neighbours so anything is possible. Would be nice if he were cleared though

----------

kaz21 (02-03-2018), Pantherboy (02-03-2018), tammyy2j (03-03-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't think he did .... I am hoping once Paige has gone so he can stop sulking .... his police training might kick in to hunt down some new clues.  Tyler could do the odd Skype shot like Callum does .... not a big deal.
> 
> But I can't believe what an airhead piper turned into ... and she still won't accept her part to play in the destructive influence she had on the relationship.
> 
> I don't think Tyler would have dumped her if she had shown some inner strength to stand by him and wait rather than her usual tactic to run away (How many times have we revisited this story with what ever boyfriend she has).


I think Tyler only dumped her to get her to move on.  Their relationship was steady and fine until Hamish turned up.

----------

kaz21 (02-03-2018), Pantherboy (02-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but for any Travis Burns/Tyler fans.

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Travis Burns and Felix Mallard team up for short film after show exits

Worlds away from Ramsay Street.*

_Neighbours_ star Travis Burns may have left Tyler behind, but he's been sharing one of his post-soap projects with his fans on Twitter.

Travis, who played Tyler Brennan, teamed up with his co-star Felix Mallard â who plays Ben â for the short film, titled "Money Is Just a Barbell"...................

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...rd-short-film/

----------


## tammyy2j

How was Paige on Tyler's visitor list, is all his exs  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

can we expect a surprise small scene of his release and final goodbye for a fresh start with his mother, he could have already pre filmed before he left

----------

Anne N (29-09-2018), kaz21 (29-09-2018), Pantherboy (29-09-2018), tammyy2j (02-10-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

DigitalSpy article:


*Neighbours kicks off new Tyler Brennan story as his family await his release from jail
But will everyone be happy to see him?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-return-story/

Neighbours revisits Tyler Brennan's storyline next week as his family anxiously await his inevitable release from prison.

Tyler (Travis Burns) has spent the past few months in jail after being blamed for the murder of his father Hamish Roche, but viewers know that Cassius Grady is the real culprit.

Fortunately, next week's episodes see Cassius (Joe Davidson) finally caught out after his girlfriend Piper Willis helps to get him arrested.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) also convinces Cassius to make a full confession to his crimes, pointing out that it's his big chance to prove he's the good person he claims to be.

In the aftermath, Tyler's brothers Mark (Scott McGregor) and Aaron (Matt Wilson) are full of hope that he'll be released and brought back to Erinsborough soon.

With a miscarriage of justice confirmed, it's surely only a matter of time before Tyler's prison ordeal comes to an end â although there's a mixed response as everyone waits for him to come back.

While Mark and Aaron can't wait for Tyler to be back home where he belongs, Chloe is nervous about seeing him again after so many years apart.

Piper also feels some trepidation, aware that everything is about to change massively again. How long will it take for Tyler to be released?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, October 8 and Tuesday, October 9 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (01-10-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

Could they kill Tyler off screen? It would be massive if they did that just before he gets released

----------


## Aussieguy

Would be too much to kill off Tyler. If he's not coming back it's likely he'll decide to stay with his Mum

----------

Ruffed_lemur (02-10-2018), tammyy2j (02-10-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

> Would be too much to kill off Tyler. If he's not coming back it's likely he'll decide to stay with his Mum


But herein lies the problem...Piper. Unless she has actually moved on from him there is no way she wouldn't be with him. So she must move on from him?

I am going to love the fallout of this. Curious to see where this goes. I am excited

----------


## tammyy2j

> But herein lies the problem...Piper. Unless she has actually moved on from him there is no way she wouldn't be with him. So she must move on from him?
> 
> I am going to love the fallout of this. Curious to see where this goes. I am excited


I think her moving on with his half brother the real killer would put the final nail in the coffin of Tyler and Piper's romance

----------

Pantherboy (03-10-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

> But herein lies the problem...Piper. Unless she has actually moved on from him there is no way she wouldn't be with him. So she must move on from him?
> 
> I am going to love the fallout of this. Curious to see where this goes. I am excited


I agree but this is soap land. They are soul mates and in reality she would leave to be with him. And this may still happen. But if it doesn't it'll be Piper has moved on blah blah which doesn't ring true but there's nothing they can do if the actress doesn't want to leave the show.

----------


## its.like.that

It would have been good to see if Tyler tries to have a relationship with Cassius. Sadly we will never know. Maybe it might be mentioned down the track that Tyler has been visiting Cassius in jail

----------


## its.like.that

There is talk going around that Tyler may have filmed a bit before he left so we may get him back for a few scenes after all.

----------

kaz21 (04-10-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours confirms Tyler Brennan return as he comes face-to-face with Piper Willis again
But is their relationship ruined beyond repair?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...rennan-return/

It's official â Neighbours will be bringing Tyler Brennan back to Ramsay Street next week.

The popular character hasn't been seen on the show since February, when he was jailed for the murder of his father Hamish Roche.

Travis Burns, who plays Tyler, returned to the Neighbours set earlier this year for a top-secret return stint, which will tie up all of the loose ends in his storylines.

When the truth comes out that Cassius Grady was Hamish's real killer and he gets arrested, it's great news for Tyler as his murder charge is downgraded to assault.

Before long, Tyler is brought back to Erinsborough and is told that he's a free man again â much to the delight of his siblings Mark, Aaron and Chloe.

Unsurprisingly, Tyler has lots of questions to ask his family â including what went on between his ex-girlfriend Piper Willis (Mavournee Hazel) and killer Cassius.

Mark (Scott McGregor) defends Piper by explaining that none of them knew what Cassius was capable of, and she even had the Brennans' blessing to pursue her new relationship.

Despite this, Tyler decides that he doesn't want to see Piper, but the matter is taken out of his hands when she insists on talking to him.

As 'Typer' discuss the events of the last eight months, there are no firm answers over their future â especially as Piper still has confused feelings for Cassius.

Piper accepts that they can't just pick up where they left off, but makes it clear that she still wants to try to move forward.

However, an overwhelmed Tyler pushes Piper away, admitting that he's not sure if he can get past everything that's happened. Will they still be going their separate ways?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 16 and Wednesday, October 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (19-10-2018), MellBee (08-10-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Tyler Brennan's new exit storyline as he faces more allegations
A misunderstanding helps Tyler come to a major realisation.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...xit-storyline/

Neighbours has revealed that Tyler Brennan and Piper Willis will be going their separate ways again next week.

Tyler returns to Ramsay Street tomorrow (October 16), but fans should make the most of him while they can, as his stay will only be brief.

Travis Burns has filmed a short return stint as Tyler, who gets released from prison now that he's been cleared over the murder of his father Hamish Roche.

Tense scenes next week see Tyler head off to see his half-brother Cassius Grady (Joe Davidson) in jail, feeling that he can't move on with his life unless they come face-to-face.

Although Cassius makes a heartfelt apology for his actions, Tyler's anger builds and he finds himself unable to forgive his sibling for the misery he's caused.

Later that day, Piper is shocked when she learns that Cassius has ended up in hospital after being attacked by a fellow prisoner.

Piper's first thought is that Tyler could have arranged this assault, unsure what he's capable of as he's now clearly hardened by his time behind bars.

The situation grows more serious when Tyler is questioned by the police over the Cassius incident. Although his name is later cleared, Tyler is devastated by everyone's suspicions and starts to feel that Ramsay Street isn't home anymore.

Haunted by the idea that nobody will ever see him the same way again, Tyler realises that he needs a fresh start away from Erinsborough.

As his siblings gather to bid him goodbye, Piper and Tyler have an emotional final farewell before he leaves for Adelaide. Is this the last time we'll ever see him?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (19-10-2018), MellBee (15-10-2018), Ruffed_lemur (15-10-2018)

----------

